# Programmas / Software >  PCB projektēšanas softs

## Nestabilz

Vai ir zināma kāda datorprogramma PCB plašu projektēšanai? Teiksim man ir principiāla shēma, bet sagādā problēmas to uzlikt uz minimāla izmēra maksimāli ērtas plates. Vajag izdomāt to plati kompaktu un ērti montējamu. Bet galu galā daudz laika paiet cenšoties izsekot līdzi visiem celiņiem un vai kaut kur nav radusies kļūda. Vai ir kāds softs ar ko var provēt visu to tīmekli sazīmēt uz PC un kas uzrāda vai neļauj veikt pārrāvumus ķēdē vai citādas kļūdas. Nu vienalga kas tur var palīdzēt. Kas tādām lietām ir zināms un praksē pārbaudīts? Vai vispār kas ir?

Lēnā garā sāku šito urbināt, varbūt kaut ko varat ieteikt.

----------


## Vinchi

Var izmantot PCAD. No sākuma saliec detaļas savelc RATSNEST patiešo no vienas detaļas kājas uz citu. Sabīdi detaļas un palaid auto router. Vai arī vari manuāli vilkt celiņus. Ja nesanāk tad vari sabīdīt detaļas pa jauno un mēģināt vēlreiz. Ja nepatīk PCAD tad vari mēģināt EAGLE.

----------


## Nestabilz

Paldies par info. Vajadzēs noprovēt kādu. Galvenais jau panākt cilvēcīgu rezultātu un padarbināt galvu tur.

----------


## Vinchi

Tas viss prasa baigi daudz laika lai iebrauktu. Ieteiktu tev aiziet uz veikalu 636 un nopirkt kādu grāmatu par P-CAD 2004. Būs daudz reiz vieglāk nekā pašam klikšķinoties mācīties.

----------


## Nestabilz

Mana pieredze māca ja iekšā ir manuālis angliski tad ar to pilnībā pietiek. 95% ka tur jābūt. Tādā veidā izkāvu AutoCAD pāris gadus atpakaļ un tagad uz tā softa maizi pelnu. 

Vienīgi nenormāli dīvaini viņiem (PCAD) tur iekārtots. Gribēju 30 dienu pilno demo versiju novilkt, bet tur tāda reģistrēšanās gara un rezultātā beigās uzraksts - "Ar jums kontaktēsies vietējais dīleris cik ātri varēs". Kas tas par murgu. Pus dienu ar mani neviens nav kontaktējies. Viņi tur nez arī tirgo viņas vai tā pat principā liek dienām gaidīt. Itkā jau Latvija bija pie valstu saraksta klāt. Cik tad tas softs sver, gigabaitu ka neļauj netā novilkt.

Šitādas izdarības var viņiem ar crack beigās beigties.

----------


## Vinchi

Es no oficiālās lapas arī nemācēju novilkt. Aizpildīju anketu. Pēc 3 dienām atnāca emails no kaut kādas krievu firmas kura izplata PCAD. Rakstīju šiem atpakaļ lai dod triāl versiju bet šiem PO. Atradu ar google vienu citu lapu kur bija visas versijas. Ir versija bez libraries sver 60 Mb ar komponentēm aizņem ap 500Mb. Es vakarā mēģināšu sameklēt to linku un iepostēšu te. Kreki ir brivi pieejami visiem labi zināmos saitos  :: 

Pagaidām vari iečekot EAGLE

Manuāļi, tutoriāļi ir laba lieta bet par pcad nesmu tādus labus redzējis. Pac arī daudz ko pēc manuāļiem esmu apguvis. Iemēca vairāk kā augstskola  ::

----------


## Linis

Kāds EAGLE labi cērt? man nepatīk, ka zīmējot celiņus šams tajās vietās, kur paredzēts caurums vienalga zīmē celiņu... Gribās,lai visur kur ir caurumi, taisot PCB, būtu neliels caurumiņš, kurš, pārnests uz plates, man parādītu- urb šeit... nu domu sapratāt...

un otra lieta- kāds skripts vai kas nav, kas aizpildītu tukšos laukumus pēc celiņu savilkšanas?

----------


## Vinchi

> Kāds EAGLE labi cērt? man nepatīk, ka zīmējot celiņus šams tajās vietās, kur paredzēts caurums vienalga zīmē celiņu... Gribās,lai visur kur ir caurumi, taisot PCB, būtu neliels caurumiņš, kurš, pārnests uz plates, man parādītu- urb šeit... nu domu sapratāt...
> 
> un otra lieta- kāds skripts vai kas nav, kas aizpildītu tukšos laukumus pēc celiņu savilkšanas?


  Domāju ka tev atsevišķi ir jāizdrukā Drill Symbols. Vismaz pcad var atsevišķi izdrukāt krustiņus caurumu vietā. Pēc tam uzliekam pa virsu lapu ar krustiņiem un iepunktējam.

Te ir lniks kur var nolādēt P-CAD 2004 TRIAL

----------


## Modris

Vari ielūkoties iekš Circuitmaker2000 Jau vāirāk kā 7 gadus to izmantoju. Man patīk. 2 IN 1 , tik nepadomā ka H&S  ::

----------


## noble

Sprint layout 4

----------


## ritvarsrizikovs

Principaa varu tikai apsveikt cilveekus kas ar elektroniku nodarbojas, bet muusdienaas pie SMD laikmeta un maziem plates izmeeriem nav nemaz tik daargi izgatavot plates pie kaada no profesionaaliem razjotaajiem. Varu ieteikt Almiko.

Par veesturiskaam metodeem runaajot varu ieteikt veel vienu ko esmu meegjinaajis.

Vieglaa saalsskaabes shkjiidumaa izshkjiidina H2O2 tabletes (matus parasti balina) un tajaa liek plati. Kodinaas ilgaak, bet ir OK. Zem celinjiem nelien.

----------


## rich

Taa man viens taads riktiigi jociigs jautājums..  :: 
Latvijā ir iespēja nopirkt prpgrammu P-cad 2001 vai 2004.. manupraat ja var tad taa maksaa kaadus 300ls?
varat arī ieteikt kā dabūt tādu progu, lai neko nemaksāt ar nebūs slikti  :: 
vispaar runaajot par PBC taisīšanu man ir ieteikuši termo papīru  ar to ir labāk pārnest zīmējumus uz kodināmo plati!
pats diemžēl neesmu pagaidām to mēģinājis...

----------


## zzz

> Vari ielūkoties iekš Circuitmaker2000 Jau vāirāk kā 7 gadus to izmantoju. Man patīk. 2 IN 1 , tik nepadomā ka H&S


 
Euuuu, a tev jeedziigas papildus biblioteekas prieksh vinja nava? Tas, kas iekshaa jau gatavs taads dikti seeeriigs un nepietiekams, un atkal katru jauno detalju pasham taisiit klaat - sigh, lieks darbs.

----------


## Vinchi

Rich es nesapratu tev vajag p-cad progu vai licenzi?

Ja progi tad tu neuzmanīgi lasi topiku.P-CAD 2004

----------


## kurlander

vai programmai EAGLE, pats datu baazee ievadiit jaunas mikrenes?

----------


## kurlander

vai programmai EAGLE, pats datu baazee var ievadiit jaunas mikrenes?
Piemeeram PWM mikreni TL494 gribu aizvietot ar SG3524. Bet DG3524 tur ieksaa nav. Kaa vinju tur iedabuut?

----------


## rich

paldies bet es jau iekachaaju gan P-cad2001 gan 2004...
sho to jau iemaaciijos tur dariit  ::

----------


## Epis

man patīk FreePCB programma (tā ir vienīgā brīvā free PCB proga uz kuras var normāli BGA iepakojumu izvilkt ar minī celiņiem). 
īstanībā ir ļoti daudz programmu kuras ir par brīvu un tekšu godīgi esu izmēģinājis šitās Eagle limitēto versiju un citas un viņas visas ir baigi limitētas un ja gribat taisīt PCB tad esu lasījis kad ir firmas kuras skatās uz kādas programmas tu to PCB esi zīmējis un ja tev nav license pirkta tad par tevi ziņo un PCB netaisa! tākā es labāk izmantojo drošu Fee PCB programmu, kura oficiāli neko nemaksā un esu droš nekā izmantot Trial vai demo versijas. 
Un starp citu tie Autorouteri nesūda nestrādā tāpat sanāk ar roku celiņus vilkt!

----------


## sm00x

Viss jau skaisti un sarezhgjiiti bet man vajag vienkaarshu elementaaru pergu ar ko uzzimeet prastu elektriibas sleegumu. Man tur iekshaa buutu kaste ar relejiem, kaukaads motors cherez frekvenchnieku un paaris rozetes

----------


## GuntisK

Paskaties netā tādu RusPlan (liekas 5.0?). Tur to visu var uzzīmēt.  ::

----------


## marizo

Vienkārši apgūstama un lietojama (līdzīga M$ Office   ::  ) programma shēmu un visādu citu štruntu zīmēšanai ir M$ Visio.
nejaukt- šī programma nav speciāli paredzēta elektrisko shēmu zīmēšanai, kā arī iespiestās plates tajā projektēt nevar.

----------


## mehanikis

jautājums sekojošs par backupiem priekš sprint layout 5, .lay failu sanāca izdzēst ar visu .bak failu, pagāja laiciņš kamēr sapratu ka izdzēsu modificēto failu  ::  ar progām atraku undeletoju-bet .lay failu never vaļā, citus .lay ver, bet tie man nav vajadzīgi, vajadzīgo verot rāda ka nav sprinta fails utt, kā varētu izmantot bak failu šajā gadījuma vai ir kāda spēcīgāka proga atdzīvināšanai par recuva, undelete plus(pamēģināju dažādas) faili ir bet ne strādājošs .lay

----------


## Pocis

Bēdīgi,bet fakts,kopš kāda laika Sprint-lay proga never vaļā no interneta nokačātos failus. Interesanti,ka mierīgi varu veidot savus failus , un viss notiek. Proga man uz datora stāv jau trīs gadus un arī datoram pa šiem trīs gadiem nav veikta Windas pārinstalācija. Nez kāpēc man ir tāda klusa nojausma,ka te ir kaut kāds sakars ar autortiesībām,proti, progas autori grib kādas naudiņas. Vēl novēroju šādu likumsakarību,ka mierīgi varu atvērt pāris gadus atpakaļ ielādētus failus,bet,ja šos pašus nokačāju tagad,-raksta,ka dati nav atrasti.Mjā,žēl-esmu baigi pie tās pieradis un citu apgūt nu nekādi negribas,turklāt radiobūšana man ir tāda sirdslieta un nekādi nav saistīta ar naudas pelnīšanu.Paskatījos netā,šie gribot 39 eiriķus. Ja nu kāds arī ir saskāries ar šo,varbūt ir kādi risinājumi,būšu pateicīgs par padomu.

----------


## abergs

Droši vien kaut kur torentos mētājas aspirīns arī šai progai...

----------


## marizo

SL ir vairākas versijas- 3,4 un 5. Lay failus nevar atvērt ar vecāku versiju kā saglabāti. Vēl novērots, ka nevar atvērt no mapēm, kuru nosaukumi pārāk gari un izmantoti krievu alfabēta burti.

----------


## Hwnvz

http://www.freepcb.com/

----------


## dsb

Kaada buutu sakariiga cad programma ar labu library pcb izstraadei - windows 7 compatible?

----------


## dsb

Hmm, varbuut nelabi jautaajums noformuleets...Vajag taadu programmu lai var aiznest gerber failus un to almiko uztaisiit plati.
FreePCB neder
Eagle neder
Pameegjinaaju Cadence - par sarezhgjiitu izskataas lai veltiitu tik daudz laika, lai to normaali apguutu manaam vajadziibaam  ::  
Cik es te palasiiju forumu daudzi laikam izmanto p-cad, bet tas laikam nebuus darbotiesspeejiigs uz win7.
Taatad vaajdziigs peec iepeejas aatraak uzziimeet sheemu un no taas izveidot to gerber failu. nekaadas simulaacijas utt nav vajadziigas  ::

----------


## Vikings

Bāc, vai tad tiešām ir tā, ka softi, kas iet uz XP neiet uz Win7? Vnk ar Win7 neesmu saskāries vispārībā.
P-CAD neieteicu jo cik saprotu konkrēti P-CAD vairāk netikšot uzlabots un tā vietā kā pēctecis nācis Altium. Teikšu godīgi - neesmu mēģinājis. Bet lai gan P-CAD 2006 ir šādi tādi kaitinoši gļuciņi, tomēr tie parādās niansēs un globāli netraucē strādāt. Tādēļ, ja cilvēkam svarīgi ir tikai zīmēt shēmu un plati tad P-CAD ir labs variants. Pie tam Almiko nemaz i nevajag Gerber failus, es viņiem parasti sūtu .pcb failu.

----------


## dsb

Vispaar taisniiba, ir rakstiits, ka savietojas...nez kur biju izlasiijis ka neiet.
Paldies, pameegjinaashu.

----------


## GTC

Varat pamēģināt *DipTrace*:
http://www.diptrace.com/
Ir pieejama arī *Free* versija. Ļauj strādāt līdz 300 piniem, kas mājās veiktajiem projektiem, pietiek ar liku likām! Īpaši daudz vēl nēesmu pastrādājis, bet ļoti iepatikās autotrasētājs.   ::  

G.

----------


## Vikings

300pini - tas nebūt nav baigi daudz. Un autotrasētājs - subjektīvi man pēc tā gribas daudz no satrasētā pārtaisīt, tādēļ zīmēju ar roku visu.

----------


## Delfins

Uz windows pavisam legāli un pa brīvu iet "Windows XP mode" virtuālā pilnvērtīga OS.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/vir.../download.aspx

Šim te labums ir tāds, ka strādā arī USB "tunelēšana", jo piem SUN virtualbox, vispirms jāuzliek draiveri uz Win7, tad tikai tie strādās iekš XP (citas host OS). - resp. USB devaisa "sharing"
Man kāreiz bija vajadzīgs softs, kas izmanto USB-irda, kuram draiveri tikai uz XP iet.

----------


## Lemūrs

Eagle softā ir iespējams (kā?) ar ''auto route'' sazīmēt celiņus tikai vienā plates pusē?

Nav vairs aktuāli, atkodu  ::

----------


## abergs

Varbūt ka jau bija:
www.pcb-pool.com

----------


## Zigis

*​​*Man ir SL 5.0 krievu versija, kas principā apmierina.
Šodien kārtējo reizi parādījās mans absolūtais kompjūtertupums ::  
Tātad esmu ticis pie jauna kompja, win7, veru vaļā SL, visi krievu burti - ķeburi. Galvenais, šito problēmu esmu vairākkārt atrisinājis, katrreiz ar pāris gadu intervālu un briesmīgām mokām.
Šodien nekādi nevaru atcerēties, ja kāds pateiks, kā tos krievu burtus uzstādīt, šoreiz apsolos pierakstīt un noglabāt drošā vietā. Krievu rakstīšanu ieinstalēju, tas nepalīdz.

Nolādēju kautkādu it kā krekotu angļu SL 5.0, izrādījās demo versija, bez iespējas ieseivot.

----------


## karloslv

Pie regional settings meklē locale for non-Unicode programs: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...-system-locale

----------


## simistors

gandrīz tā pat kā uz xp.  man arī vienmēr aizmirstas. ::

----------


## Zigis

Lielais paldiesiņš, viss aizgāja!
Simistora bilde uzreiz atsauca atmiņā XP variantu, septītajā gan mazliet savādāk, līdzīgi kā karloslv Vistas linkā, bet doma jau tā pati.

Uzģenerēju notpada špikeri un ieliku SL mapē, lai pēc ilgāka laika atkal dumi jautājumi nav jāuzdod.

Iešu zīmēt kārtējo ausu stiprekli.

----------


## simistors

Vai no šejienes kāds ir kko sūtījis ? http://lv.spectrum-pcb.com/#uwagi   tur viss labi ?

----------


## Jurkins

Meklēju sev ērtāko PCB softu. Eagle būtu jau baigi labais, tāpat PCB Artist pilnīgi par brīvu un it kā nekas, bet pamēģināju Sprint-Layout, un visi pārējie iesūkā (mans viedoklis  :: ). Tikai ar vienu nespēju tikt skaidrībā. Visos iepriekšminētajos vispirms uzzīmējam principiālo shēmu, tad spiežam PCB un šis samet visus elementus čupā (varēja jau maita samest vismaz tādā kārtībā kā principiālajā) uz plates, un tad sākas sekss. Bet šajā Sprintā nu nekādi nevaru atrast kā uzzīmēt shēmu, sanāk pa taisno zīmēt PCB? Jeb esmu galīgi tups?  ::

----------


## garais05

Jā, Sprintā visas detaļas pašam jāsamet uz plates.Pēc tam var vilkt celiņus.Vispār pats lietoju šo SL 6.0-totāli vienkāršs un labs softs.Vēl var importēt gerber failu, neesmu gan mēģinājis.

----------


## Jurkins

Nja, softs ir super. Žēl tomēr, ka nav minētās fīčas. Kļūdīties ir daudz vieglāk.

----------


## Seesis

Lai kļūdu skaitu mēģinātu samazināt, Sprintā var lietot "tooli" Connections, savienojot vajadzīgos pinus. Pēc tam var provēt vai nu ar Autorute (tas gan tāds pusmanuāls), vai turpināt tāpāt ar roku zīmēt celiņus, tad izveidotie savienojumi palīdzēs redzēt, starp kuriem piniem celiņi jānovelk. Bet nu jā, tāda fīča kā iebarot principiālo shēmu Sprintā nepastāv, kaut arī tam pašam izstrādātājam ir softs sPlan, kas zīmē principiālās, tomēr saintegrēti šie abi nav.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, tam visam jau tiku cauri. Nu re, Tu jau atbildēji uz manu nākamo jautājumu. Štukoju, ka šovakar vajadzēs sPlan pamēģināt, bet tad nav vērts.

----------


## Obsis

Tev taisnība, SprintLayout ar to ir labs, ka ļauj zīmēt plati bez shēmas. RF sistēmām tas ir ļoti svarīgi. Turklāt ļauj plūstoši mainīt celiņu platumu, kā arī jaunradīt korpusus ar nošļaupumiem, kas ir diezgan neērti FreepPCB. Kantainos un apaļos gan var, un viegli.
Savukār FreePCB ļauj nodefinēt celiņus (ti starpsavienojumus) kā skaitļu rindu, un tad nevar notikties, ka kādu celiņu aizmirsti vai pievieno ne tur kur nākas. Kā arī smuki un precīzi sarindot desmitiem paralēlu mikroceliņu vienādos attālumos. Abas progas ir labas katra priekš sava, bet Eagle pilnīgi iesūkā, tāpat kā visas lielās CADu versijas (dzīve ir par īsu, lai to tērētu nevajadzīgu lietu iezubrīšanai). Strādāt neērti, lēni, proga dārga, godīgi nozagtās versijas nikni kontrolē Laka/Kaka (kurai piepalīdz gurumu nepazīdamas plašu kodināšanas firmas !!!). Tāpēc GNU licence ir visjaukākā (FreePCB). Bet tā Ukraiņu proga, tā ir konvertēšanas mīļotājiem nevis darbam. Turklāt kompja reģionālo settingu maiņa paralizēs visas citas kompja progas, tas vien var traku padarīt. Un ievēro, ka Ukraiņiem par brīvu ir tikai rusiskā versija, bet cilvēku valodā rakstītā ir par bargu maksu - nevis 1000 koka rubuļiem.

----------


## Obsis

FreePCB var vai nu ar shēmu, vai bez shēmas, savienojumus uzdotod ar tabulu. Sprint layout šādas iespējas nafff.

----------


## ddff

Atvainojiet par miroņa modināšanu, bet ja man vajag uzzīmēt primitīvu divpusējo platīti uz kuras ir tikai urbumi štepseļiem un vadiem un iedot to taisīt, piemēram, Almiko, tad ar ko es, atskaitot milimetru papīru, varu to vienkārši un lēti uzzīmēt uz izdabūt kā Gerber? 
Šie nosolījās vairs manus DXF failus, kur katra puse atsevišķi uzzīmēta, neņemt  ::

----------


## JDat

Eagle, SprintLayout vai DipTrace un, varbūt, fritzing.

----------


## M_J

KiCadā arī var importēt DXF failus. Esmu darījis.

----------

